# Bites at hips when attempting to pooh!



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

My soon to be 11 yr. old gsd has just started, in the last couple of days to bite at her hips when she starts do take a pooh. She then just says (apparently) to heck with it and walks away from her spot taking a pooh all the while as she walks. Her feces's looks as it always does, nothing abnormal. 

History: at the age of 7 she quit running with me but continued to take good walks. The vet took xrays of her hips and said she has seen worse but her xrays were not very good. She is on supplements and Rimadyl 75 mg. once a day, also takes Tramadol 50 mg. once a day. She still eats most of the time and pretty much sleeps on the front porch most of her time away. She does still go for 3/4 mile walks with us to the river and seems to enjoy them but not real often, perhaps twice a week.

She is at the upper end of weight scale 80 lbs. So this I dont think is an issue.

Not sure where I am going with this, guess I feel like for sure there is pain when she is in the pooh pose, and would like to make her pain free. Has anyone else been through this biting of hips??


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

It does sound like pain, you might check with your
vet about changing her meds. Also make sure she
is getting enough fluids/fiber so she doesn't have dry
or overly firm stool which makes it more difficult to pass.

I'm a little confused about her weight though, has she
always been around that? Getting her down lower (if
she needs to) would really help. You should be able to
easily feel (but not see) her ribs. I especially like to keep
my dogs on the lean side. Maybe a pic of her?


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

No, her weight has been much lower, about 55/60 lbs. will post a pic tomorrow. She has gained lbs. since she has not been as active in the past 4 years or so. It has really only been this year that she does not go on 4 mile walks several times a week. Now we just take her on 1/2 to 3/4 mile walks that she seems to enjoy pain free. She does however like her snacks.

My previous vet in Virginia Beach (we have moved to Pa.) said that her meds may need to be adjusted as she ages. The new vet here in Pa. said not much we can do for her, the meds. she is on is all there is. Thinking about getting a second opinion from another vet this coming week.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Trying to bite at her hips would also indicate pain to me as well.

Maybe she has an impacted anal gland? Just something to rule out. Otherwise it's most likely pain in her joints. I have no experience in this area.

But your first post said she was 80 pounds or did you mean to say she was 80 pounds?


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

She is 80 pounds.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, re-reading your post you did explain. Her normal weight was 50-60 pounds but has gained weight since she's less active due to her hips.

I hope someone can give you a good recommendation for your senior girl.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Her normal weight is 50-60? And she now weighs 80? Is that correct? If so, get some weight off her somehow. Swimming, cut back on food. That is a huge amount of excess weight to carry for a dog.

I would suspect pain but since it's only when she's pooping then I would have her anal glands checked.

Ask your vet if they have laser therapy available. You may see a significant improvement using that for her.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. on the laser therapy, I have never heard of that. Will check with my vet.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

are her poops hard, she may need a stool softener.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

No, stool is very much normal, not hard at all. I sure have much practice picking it up


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree she should lose weight. What pain meds is she on ... what dosage does she take?


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Update on Lucy, Have had Lucy on 1 Rimadyl chew tablet 75 mg a day, 1 Tramadol 50 mg a day, 1 Dasuquin with msm daily. I have increased the Tramadol to 2 at lunch/mid morning and 1 more at dinner time, have not changed the dosage of Rimadyl or the supplement Dasuquin. All this on my vets recommendations.

I have not witnessed every time she does a number 2 since the increase in meds but when I have which is often she is no longer biting at her hips and seems to be normal. She also exits the truck on her own again with what seems like no discomfort, this was not always the case. I still lift her into the truck but now she is back to getting out on her own and is eager to do so.

I think but am not sure at the end of the day I had her on the bare minimum of pain meds for her condition, which is good as she has quite a ways to go to get to the maximum. In my zeal to do the "right thing" for her I was really not, upping her meds seems to have done the trick, now if I can just do something about her weight.


----------

